# Ombudsman process



## elacsaplau (5 Mar 2020)

I am aware of a case that is in the adjudication stage. The FSPO keeps writing out to the bank in question, giving the bank a date in which to respond. The bank continuously misses the deadline. Does this circus continue indefinitely or does the Ombudsman have any power or procedures to compel the bank to respond?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Mar 2020)

From what I have seen after about 4 extensions of 20 working days each, the Ombudsman loses patience and gives one final extension saying that in the absence of a response, he will proceed to a decision.

Brendan


----------



## elacsaplau (6 Mar 2020)

Thanks Brendan,

That would seem to be what happens alright.

The problem is that the banks know this better than the client as they have multiple experiences of going through the Ombudsman process, whereas for clients, it's probably an unique occurrence. So the banks prevaricate until the Ombudsman "loses patience".

It would be better if the Ombudsman issued a final deadline after the first non-compliance by the bank - especially for tracker cases. After all, the banks have had literally years to get their file together.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Mar 2020)

Hi elacs

I don't know whether it's strategic or not.   On balance, I suspect not.  The banks would like the whole tracker debacle put behind them by now.

The Ombudsman process is complex and each case is different.  I suspect that the banks are overwhelmed and that the quality of the staff dealing with them isn't great.  The drafts would need a review by higher staff.

Brendan


----------



## elacsaplau (6 Mar 2020)

Ah...…..Brendan...…….you're probably right!

Chances are the Ombudsman is flat out also...….if all the responses came back now, the delay would then just be on the Ombudsman side - hence his seemingly relaxed approach to chasing the banks?!


----------



## TrackerThieves (6 Mar 2020)

having been through a number of complaint procedures, FSPO case and a data protection case, yes they are both inundated with cases and as expected will take a long time to complete these but the banks are also playing the system when it suits them, make no mistake about that.


----------

